# My 97 (Mk3) Golf GTI 2.0 ltr 8v has problems idling and cuts out



## Dobnero (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys, I hope you can help as I have a problem that's been bugging me and I have never used any type of forum before but was advised to do so to resolve my issue.
I recently bought a 1997 Mk3 Golf GTI 2.0 Ltr 8v with 110k on the clock. It had no issues when I bought it and it ran well for the first month or so until one day I was coasting up to some traffic lights and the engine cut out and took a few more seconds to start than usual. I thought nothing of it until it happened again a few days later.
The problem continued to get worse to the point where apart from when the car is first started, the idle very rarely holds when the clutch is deployed and therefore the engine cuts out. Even when the engine is started the idle jumps around from 200 rpm to 1000 rpm until it finally settles at 1000. On the odd occasion when the clutch is deployed and the engine doesn't cut out, it does the same thing.
Now I have a guy who works for VW as a mechanic (albeit for their commercial van division) who has helped me try to rectify the problem and so far we have tried the following but with no success:-
Hooked it up to the diagnostic computer and it showed no fault codes.
Replaced the spark plugs, fuel filter, distributor cap and rotor.
Replaced the breather pipes that were split and cleaned the breather valve.
Replaced a vacuum pipe that was slightly split.
Reset the throttle settings via the diagnostic computer.
Swapped the HT leads and coil pack with ones from fully working MK3 Golf GTI 8v my friend owns.
All of these things have made very little difference apart from the replacing of the distributor cap and rotor made a SLIGHT improvement.
Can anyone help?


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: My 97 (Mk3) Golf GTI 2.0 ltr 8v has problems idling and cuts out (Dobnero)*

Before you continue swapping parts any further, make sure gas and air is delivered (you need mixture to ignite), spark is present and there is good compression. Could be bad O2 sensor or coil too.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

MAF.


----------



## silvermine (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

agree MAF and also check the CTS
could also be due to the steering wheel being on the wrong side..







j/k


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Find a friend with a similar age VW with the same engine and swap MAF before buying one new. Also, check the Idle air valve, the cylinder to the right of the throttle body. If it is clogged, it will cause these symptoms.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: My 97 (Mk3) Golf GTI 2.0 ltr 8v has problems idling and cuts out (Dobnero)*

May be ECU relay. Check it out.
Good luck. Keep posting results.


----------



## partwerks (Jun 3, 2010)

Where is the ECU relay on a 96 VW Jetta?


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

96 should be obd2, which does not have an ecu relay. Only obd1 cars have them.


----------



## Dancehall-Ape (Mar 15, 2014)

Check the catalytic converter if it's OE to the vehicle.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

What are your fuel trim numbers?


----------

